# old visitor...new member



## algernon (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been lurking around here for a while...this is my second experience with chronic DP. I remember having transient moments of this as a child but never for more than a few minutes... My first major episode was in 2002. It was as if in one instant my brain split off from itself, I developed sudden weird phobias and the only thing that would calm me was klonopin and scotch (yes I know that is an aweful combiation). I could not eat and lost 25 lbs real fast. I also had visual disturbances colors were off, and the world seemed blue and dimmer. I was diagnosed with TLE and put on Tegretol and Paxil. I must have recovered because I got a new job and moved to calif. I was doing pretty well went off the meds (old story) and was actually still doing well. Until 16 months ago, I was sitting reading a book and I could feel it coming, like a freight train headed towards me. Suddenly a split.... I said out loud "oh god here it comes" and there it was but worse this time...the world took on a creepy erie look as if I were trapped in a little box wondering if I ever existed...the "am I here right now question is a killer" I was subsequently put back on the tle meds after another EEG ( neither EEG ever showed Eplepsy, just abnormal wave activity in the left temporal lobe region).But fter a year I realized it wasent doing a thing and the meds tegretol, paxil and seroquil were doing nothing but helping me put on 40 lbs. I have been doing therapy but have had to put it off for a time because of cash flow.....I have been on this site alot...and all of you are wonderful. I was reading some old posts today and am starting the Gaba and 5 HTP thing... I'll keep you poisted on the progress of this combo. A question Does the world look creepy and sinister to you all? It's like I'm trapped in WOW (world of warcraft) whitch Icannot play anymore because of this... Cheers


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

welcome algernon

"I developed sudden weird phobias " WOW thats a great thing to say.its all our creations that are never going to happen. i also feel like trapped in a glass box/room whatever. and the worst thing about it is that it hits in a splet second for no reason .........

honestly i have no idea about any kind of meds coz i never tried any( except lorazipam when i experienced something similar to agoraphobia ) and to answer ur question if the world seems sinisty or creepy : no it doesnt for me. but i know ppl here who see the world like that .....


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

If you do have TLE you really should be on a anti-convulsant as that is something that should not be ignored.

Carbamazepine which is the one you where on isint the only one. There is also valproates, phenytoin, phenobarbital, klonopin (yes it's a anti-convulsant too at the right dose) or the newer ones such as lamictal and gabapentin.

If you could hit the right med your DP might go away.


----------

